# Just finished Afghan



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Here's my latest finished project. Tho't you'd enjoy seeing it.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

That is just gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

That is so pretty! Do you have a link to the pattern?


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh wow what fantastic work x


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is so beautiful. Love the design and the colour is so pretty xx


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks, fellow knitters! I pulled this free pattern off of FreeVintageKnitting.com. This pattern was sponsored by PurpleKitty Yarns.com. I used the Caron Soft yarn with a size 8 needles, I believe. Work with the gauge a bit and you should come out as they indicate. Changing the yarn and needle can sure make a difference.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Okay, I love cables and the Aran look, but this is beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous. And a lovely color.


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!
kat


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That is so beautiful! Nice work and great color.


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

very pretty!! love the color!


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow it's beautiful!!!


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

This site needs a like button! :wink:


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful. I really love your color choice, too!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Spectacular! Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your afghan is gorgeous! The cable work and color are great..lovely knitting. I like using Caron yarn too. You did a wonderful job. Thanks for posting.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

WOW, my jaw dropped when I saw it. How long would that take to knit? it looks too big a project for me at present, but I might try one day.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow that is beautiful. My favourite colour also.

A perfect piece of knitting.


----------



## xlancashirelass (Feb 24, 2012)

That is one beautiful piece of work !!Well done.


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

It looks professional. So pretty.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

OMG!!! That is absolutely gorgeous.........that sure must have taken a long time to complete...great job!!


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful afghan, love the cables.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Really lovely and so well done!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

What a beautiful afghan.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunning...........the color is so pretty and your knitting is beautiful...........Sarah


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Beautiful. I love doing afghans, but mine are crocheted. Can't even imagine knitting those beautiful cables. Maybe sometime in my future.
Wonderful choice of color. So soft!!!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

That is lovely!
Dick


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing (and the pattern).I just love it.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

That is stunning. My husband's cousin is getting married in 2013, and this might be the perfect pattern for a wedding afghan for the happy couple. I am sure it would be amazing in white or off-white or another neutral color.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

You must be so proud - and rightly so. This is a stunner! Congratulations! ~Maureen


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

They do have this pattern for crocheting, I believe I saw that.


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

It is gorgeous in white or looked that way in one pattern. Would make a gorgeous wedding gifts, but it took me a long time. So be sure to allow yourself enough time to do and finish.


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

To those asking for a link or pattern - go to the following link and you should pull it right up . . .
www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Cable-Afghan. Select Knitted Cable Stitch Afghan at the bottom of list and you will find it there. I just checked it out.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Just beautiful


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

this that the name of the afghan. cable stitch afghan.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## chobman (Oct 30, 2011)

So beautiful! Must have taken you FOREVER! 

Nichole


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous.


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

That is so neat and 'professional' looking. I dream of knitting like this in the distant future!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful afghan,awsome work,love the colour.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful afghan,awsome work,love the colour.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful work! The color is gorgeous!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

The pattern is marvellous and the tone of the colour used really shows the stitches to perfection. A question - at any one time what was the maximum number of stitches you had on your size 8 needles? Nice to know if you need to occupy the whole of the sofa when you are knitting!


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

It is beautiful Thanks for sharing


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice, I love the color.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Your afghan is absolutely gorgeous! Great pattern and beautiful handiwork!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Magnificent, you are so talented.You have done a marvellous job there, a family heirloom


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

oh I do love that rosey color and you did a spectacular job, Missy!


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow and double wow. Gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Love cables and Aran patterns and yours is beautiful, lovely colour, thank you for sharing.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Fabulous, how long did it take!!!!!


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

WOW! I'm just now learning how to do cables on the Bella Mittens pattern and am blown away by your work. Beautiful afghan!


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful! I plan to make a similar afghan for my 13 year old granddaughter. Do you have any idea how long it took to knit?


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh, that is so pretty. I love the design with cables and then stitches between. Very, very nice.


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

This is beautiful! I wish I had seen this before I started the coin lace that I am working on for my niece.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

That is so beautiful.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

wow what a gorgeous piece of work you should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Awesome afghan. You did a fantastic job. I love the yarn and the color....couldn't be nicer. Congratulations. Thanks for posting the photo for all of us to enjoy. Patricia


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, what a piece of work!


----------



## adl (May 25, 2011)

Just beautiful. Your knitting is wonderful too.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

you did a awsome job. I love this pattern. Is it done in strips or all in 1?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So beautiful, nice work!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That is so baeutiful, gorgeous colour.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful indeed!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Love it Love it. It is so beautiful.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW--Songofjoy...that is INCREDIBLE!!! What a masterpiece!!!
You must have been kept VERY warm while working on it!! GG


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

this is totally awesome so perfectly done & the color so pretty, hope you kept it for yourself!


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh, Songofjoy, that is glorious! Such a lovely color for spring! I'm sure your friends will be envious. Beautiful work. Bonnie


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very pretty'


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful! I'm storing the pattern.

Here is a more direct link: 
http://www.freevintageknitting.com/afghans/knitted-cable-stitch-afghan-pattern.html

Thanks,
..Chad


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow...how beautiful...it must of taken a long time to make. Kudos to you!! The cable queen!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

songofjoy said:


> Thanks, fellow knitters! I pulled this free pattern off of FreeVintageKnitting.com. This pattern was sponsored by PurpleKitty Yarns.com. I used the Caron Soft yarn with a size 8 needles, I believe. Work with the gauge a bit and you should come out as they indicate. Changing the yarn and needle can sure make a difference.


Thanks for the link. I really love that purple kitty link. There are a lot of good patterns that are still good today. What was the color of your Caron yarn? I ordinarily do not like pink, but that color is reall "hot". Love it, love it.


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

absolutely beautiful.... wonderful work....


----------



## virtuosi (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow. This is completely GORGEOUS!!! It looks cozy and the knitting is divine. :thumbup:


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful! Great job :thumbup:


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG! That is beautiful! Your work is wonderful.


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

love the afghan I have this pattern but I was wondering how much yarn you used. I was going to use lion brands vannas yarn. thanks


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Absolutely lovely, what a lot of work and patience too. Truly beautiful.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very Nice..I love the patterns and color..Great Job!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Great work...you ladies amaze me... :!: :!: :!:


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

You are soooo right! It was nice of you to let us see it! It is gorgeous!


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

OMG, this is just stunning. Love the color.


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

Absolutely lovely. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Awesome! great cable work!


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Simply gorgeous !!!!!!!!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

This looks wonderful on your bed and so warm and cozy!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful afghan


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

just lovely! nice work!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Very nice, love the color.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Really beautiful, thanks for the pattern site.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

thats lovely what alot of work


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

This afghan is gorgeous...love the soft color. You do beautiful work. I love doing cables, never get bored with the project.


----------



## jaykay (May 25, 2011)

Beyond words gorgeous!!


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful work! I took a look at the pattern and I saw it's knitted in strips, etc. It seems a little difficult for me. How did you sew the strips together? Was it hard to do? I noticed that there's some crocheting to do and one part I didn't understand was the term "plaiting". Would love your imput on this whenever you have to time.
And, I would like to know if you think it would be possible to make this, or something similar, in one piece.


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful afghan and beautiful color choice!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

what a gorgeous blanket and the color is wonderful. I've seen that same one done in white and no matter what color, the finished blanket is great.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

How long did this take you to knit?


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Lovely cable afghan.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Elenor said:


> Beautiful work! I took a look at the pattern and I saw it's knitted in strips, etc. It seems a little difficult for me. How did you sew the strips together? Was it hard to do? I noticed that there's some crocheting to do and one part I didn't understand was the term "plaiting". Would love your imput on this whenever you have to time.
> And, I would like to know if you think it would be possible to make this, or something similar, in one piece.


I don't like to make afghans in stripes. For some reason either my tension varies while knitting the seperate stripes or something but I seem to not get them all the same size they are soppose to be. I am thinking to maybe figure out how many stitches and make it all in 1. Theres been a few patterns I have liked but just don't like doing the diffrent strips.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

So beautiful..... you aren't really going to let anyone use this, right? :lol:


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

Absolutely lovely work. Congratulations.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Georgeous! I love it!


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Elenor said:


> Beautiful work! I took a look at the pattern and I saw it's knitted in strips, etc. It seems a little difficult for me. How did you sew the strips together? Was it hard to do? I noticed that there's some crocheting to do and one part I didn't understand was the term "plaiting". Would love your imput on this whenever you have to time.
> And, I would like to know if you think it would be possible to make this, or something similar, in one piece.


I, too, was wondering if it couldn't be made as all one piece to eliminate the sewing together.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

anne of green gables said:


> Elenor said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful work! I took a look at the pattern and I saw it's knitted in strips, etc. It seems a little difficult for me. How did you sew the strips together? Was it hard to do? I noticed that there's some crocheting to do and one part I didn't understand was the term "plaiting". Would love your imput on this whenever you have to time.
> ...


I don't think it would be hard. If you just add all the stitches in the pattern and just start 1 pattern after the other it shouldn't be to hard. Hummmm....I think I see a expermit feeling coming on. Could be good for a test drive.


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## ddam99 (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice. Beautiful


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

Are you going to take the "test drive" for us? lol


sam07671 said:


> anne of green gables said:
> 
> 
> > Elenor said:
> ...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful knitting and beautiful color. You didnt' mention a home for it. Pink is my favorite color. I will PM you my address. JK. Great job.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

That is a beautiful afghan. Is it knit in one piece or in strips? I love the color too.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

In a word 'Gorgeous'
.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

sam07671 said:


> anne of green gables said:
> 
> 
> > Elenor said:
> ...


Somebody's in for a hot summer sitting under a half completed afghan.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't have any words that are better so I will just say "GORGEOUS!"


----------



## margt (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my word! That is sooo beautiful. You are very talented xx


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree, just add the number of stitches you need to the needle and repeat the cable and any other pattern.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very beautiful & nicely done afghan. pretty!


----------



## nanafogg (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Mammy Pat (Dec 1, 2011)

That takes my breath away! I know that you will enjoy that up there in Billings! Your winters are HARSH!!! Can't imagine actually covering up with something that gorgeous! Congratulations, what a beautiful job!

pat


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Pat Mitchell38 (Sep 6, 2011)

Your afghan is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Shaestr (Feb 7, 2011)

Simply Beautiful! Very nice!!!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

So pretty! Really well knitted too. How long did it take to make, and did you use circular needles? Wish I could knit like that.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

songofjoy said:


> Here's my latest finished project. Tho't you'd enjoy seeing it.


Oh My Goodness!! Your afghan is just beautiful. I love the color so much. Your work is just gorgeous. Please share the link with us.
Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.

Elaine


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Elenor said:


> Are you going to take the "test drive" for us? lol
> 
> 
> sam07671 said:
> ...


Ya I will. But I have to get these baby things done first.I have my 5th GS being born tomorrow and my friends 1st grandbaby due in June or July and a baby due in July. So right now I a tied up but do plan on doing a test drive for sure. LOL!!! I will let ya know how it turns out.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > anne of green gables said:
> ...


LOL!!!! I know. But where there is a will there is a way of doing it without geting hot some how. Once I am determined to do something I find a way of doing it comfortably if possible. :shock:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

pamgillies1 said:


> I agree, just add the number of stitches you need to the needle and repeat the cable and any other pattern.


Use stitch markers also to know where each pattern is.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm knitting the same afghan. I'm knitting the panels 2 at a time , but like you said not a week end project. Yours is very nicely done in pink. Mine is in a two tone light and dark sage. I to have to squeeze it in where ever I can. I even take it when we have to make a trip in to town.


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, I think you'll be very busy for quite a while! 
Congratulations on your 5th GS being born tomorrow. Let us know how everything turns out and send a pic if possible.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and I love the color.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## vicki143 (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful and my favorite colors - LUV LUUUUVVVV it!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

I love this especially the colour.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh, my goodness! How beautiful!


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## DebbyJo (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful. Just beautiful.


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!
My favorite color


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

what a beautyfull afgan i bet it took you a long while
to knit is it knit in strips or one piece


susie cue


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh my mercy! What can I say that hasn't already been said in ten pages of comments. Your blanket in absolutely gorgeous. I love the color and the workmanship is perfection. You are so talented and should be proud of the heirloom you have created.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Someone else who knitted this afghan did it in one piece


----------



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

I am knitting this now with some expensive that I have for about 10 years it is a wedgwood blue and looks real nice.I guess this looks good in any color.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful! I'm jelous can't finish one of those no matter how hard I try. Started many and put them aside. Only ever managed to finish two baby blankets but took me forever. 
Nice work.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

Reanna40 said:


> I'm knitting the same afghan. I'm knitting the panels 2 at a time , but like you said not a week end project. Yours is very nicely done in pink. Mine is in a two tone light and dark sage. I to have to squeeze it in where ever I can. I even take it when we have to make a trip in to town.


How are you dividing up the colors. I am interested in making it two tone as well.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's beautiful!

Anita


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Oooooooooo..... Love it! Nicely done!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

WOW that is absolutely flat out gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

wow-wow- that is just beautiful, your work is awesome!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I am going to make this beautiful afghan for a wedding gift. I did find the pattern but am having trouble figuring out how much yarn I will need. The 1947 pattern call for a number of ounces but I am wondering how many yards of Bernat Satin I will need. It is a worsted weight.
Your work is beautiful--thanks for any help


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Great color and pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's beautiful and I like the colour.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I just love cables and this is lovely. Nice work.


Pam


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Awesome work!!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Seeing this made me sorry I ever started my Encore Cream afghan-LOVE THAT COLOR-knitting is much more interesting than mine too. Way to go!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> Beautiful! I'm storing the pattern.
> 
> Here is a more direct link:
> http://www.freevintageknitting.com/afghans/knitted-cable-stitch-afghan-pattern.html
> ...


Thanks for the link, Chad. Joy


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

So fabulous!! What beautiful work.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are right...beautifully done!!!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

anne of green gables said:


> That is just gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


In absolute agreement!!!!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I tried 3X, but my computer doesn't seem to like that site.

Thanks anyway. Carolyn


----------



## alikatjoy (Nov 26, 2011)

What a project. Very pretty and thank you for sharing.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful color -- beautiful work!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

What a wonderful afghan! Your work is really super! Congratulations.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

One more voice in the choir... Hallelujah! What a spectacular piece of knitting. Wondrous in every way....

Chad, Thanks for the direct link. It is now in my stack of things to do....


----------



## jan2125etc0812 (Feb 20, 2011)

The afghan is very beautiful. It's so nice to see people's knitted projects. I find it very inspiring.
Janet


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

How lovely! How long did it take?


----------



## tmae1376 (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! beautiful knitting.


----------



## knitter2 (Feb 19, 2012)

This is just beautiful ! ! ! ! I love the color and pattern.


----------



## jkb1955 (Dec 29, 2011)

What a work of art! Love the color too!


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

That is really beautiful and what a labor of love!


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

beautiful work I love cabels and the shade of pink is so pretty


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

how very nice; simply beautiful!!!


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

Wow! Love the pattern and the color!


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

Wow! love the pattern and the color. Really beautiful!


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

songofjoy said:


> Here's my latest finished project. Tho't you'd enjoy seeing it.


  :wink: So very beautiful,and so is the colour,its what i call ash pink


----------



## k hill (Nov 2, 2011)

beautiful
khill


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

beautiful afghan.


----------



## vicki143 (Mar 13, 2012)

I couldn't get the pattern either - I'd love to get in but I think I am better at knitting the computing! HELP!!


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Wonderful! Looks warm. Love the color.


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow. Love your afghan!! You do beautiful work.I am getting ready to start an afghan and Cables are always my favorite.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

BBBbeeeeaaauuuutttiful!Great creation!

Ramona


----------



## mumof13 (Mar 22, 2012)

that is amazing! Love the colour, too.


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

That is a gorgeous afghan. I looked at the site you mentioned where you got the pattern. I couldn't find it after looking so hard my eyes got blurry. Is there any way you could send me the link to the pattern? I'd really appreciate it.

Thank you.

Stelli


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful knitting. Great color choice. Thanks for sharing. Will check out that web site.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

vicki143 said:


> I couldn't get the pattern either - I'd love to get in but I think I am better at knitting the computing! HELP!!


I have attached a PDF copy of the pattern.


----------



## emohruo (Jun 15, 2011)

a really beautiful afghan


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful just beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Ooooh, what lovely work...it makes me want one of my own!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Umm....wow. that is gorgeous.


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

That is just beautiful!!! I really love the color!!


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful afghan. You did a great job!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

This is absolutely gorgeous! I can't believe how much work you must have put into it. I wish I could knit half as well as you are able too! I love the colour as well. Such a nice soft lilac.

Pam


----------



## faleiry (Jan 25, 2012)

Love the colour and pattern, Lovely work!!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Love it - love it. Saved pattern and picture of your finished afghan. I don't know when I have seen a more beautiful afghan. Your long hours resulted in a heirloom.
Shirley


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful! That one is on my list for..... well, its on my list! LOL


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

songofjoy said:


> Here's my latest finished project. Tho't you'd enjoy seeing it.


Songofjoy - THAT IS A SONG OF JOY. I am in awe. The colour is gorgeous, the pattern is so elegant and the workmanship is superb. Beautiful. Can you share the pattern or tell us where we can find it please?


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful--one oft favorite colors--love the design. Carlyta :thumbup:


----------



## knit one crochet too (Nov 16, 2011)

You do wonderful work! Just love it!!


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

songofjoy said:


> Here's my latest finished project. Tho't you'd enjoy seeing it.


It's amazing ... so beautifully done - thanks for sharing !


----------



## maggieuk (Mar 31, 2011)

So Beautiful - what a lot of work
maggieuk


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

I just think it beautifully knitted. Can you direct us KPer's in lust to the pattern for it?

Karen


----------



## gerken (Oct 29, 2011)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi. I got the pattern for this.But I am having trouble with the cable. Did you have the cable holder in front all the time ?or when you turned and went back did you have the cable holder in the back. It just feels so tight on the cable. But not on the rest of it.Your Afghan is so pretty .I had to make it to..But I am not sure what I am doing wrong with the cable.Thanks. Marge


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Clamar have you knitted cables before? If not go herehttp://www.dummies.com/Section/Content-Search.id-324209.html?query=Knitting+for+Dummies and scroll down to Knitting cables. And if you have yes you have it the front every time you make a cable. *Cable twist row. P3, K3, *P3, slip next 4 sts on a double pointed needle and place in front of work, K next 4 sts, K4 sts from double pointed needle,Repeat from* twice P3, K3, P3* What helps me is to read it out loud if I'm not getting it.


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

WOW!! Beautiful work. How long did that take you to complete it?


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

That is so Beautiful!!!!! Love the cables and the color....it's perfect....you did an awesome job!!!! 

Hugs
Michaelena


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Very beautiful and wonderful color!


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Very cozy and beautiful. An asset to any room.


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

@shockingawful - you will, you will!


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

@Paula-UK - I did it in the strips so the most on was the width of the cable panel. The seed stitch on the alternating strips were smaller than the cable. Hope that helps.


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

songofjoy said:


> @Paula-UK - I did it in the strips so the most on was the width of the cable panel. The seed stitch on the alternating strips were smaller than the cable. Hope that helps.


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

sam07671 said:


> anne of green gables said:
> 
> 
> > Elenor said:
> ...


I'm thinking it is possible to do it in one. I did strips as I wanted to be able to take it along to work on. It gave me more time opportunities.


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

@judyr - the color of the Caron Simply Soft yarn was called Plum Wine

@ Chad - thanks for the info - for those interested in a quicker link check out Chad's link on Page 6

@rozfranklin - how much yarn? It called for 42 - 1 1/2 oz skeins of Dawn knitting worsted, but I calculated the number of larger skeins of the Caron Simply Soft yarn. Be sure to check your gauge.

@Elinor - I sewed them together sewing through both front and back stitch for a smooth top side. The border around the afghan is crocheted, but am sure you could use a number of borders and would turn out nice. Go ahead and try one piece as you would any other afghan done in one piece. You can do it.

@Mac Rae - Ummmmmmmmmm - Yes! One of my great granddaughters is getting this one.


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

A loooonnnnng time! I was delayed for about 1 1/2 years as I had four surgeries and my husband (I am his caregiver) had some major issues with which we had to deal. So I can't give you an accurate time frame. But it does take quite a while.


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

sam07671 said:


> anne of green gables said:
> 
> 
> > Elenor said:
> ...


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

johannecw said:


> That is a beautiful afghan. Is it knit in one piece or in strips? I love the color too.


I did it in strips.


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

JeanneE said:


> I am going to make this beautiful afghan for a wedding gift. I did find the pattern but am having trouble figuring out how much yarn I will need. The 1947 pattern call for a number of ounces but I am wondering how many yards of Bernat Satin I will need. It is a worsted weight.
> Your work is beautiful--thanks for any help


Thanks! Worsted weight yarns will work for this so just add up your oz. on your skeins of whatever yard worsted wght and divide by the oz. called for. I think it said 42 skeins - but that was small balls/skeins, I am sure. Be sure to do the stitch gauge. You should be all right.


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

crjc said:


> songofjoy said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my latest finished project. Tho't you'd enjoy seeing it.
> ...


I think on one of the first few pages, I have a link. So does Chad on page 6. Thanks for the compliment! My 8 year old granddaughter is getting this one. Her mommie will see that it is taken care of.


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

stelli said:


> That is a gorgeous afghan. I looked at the site you mentioned where you got the pattern. I couldn't find it after looking so hard my eyes got blurry. Is there any way you could send me the link to the pattern? I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Stelli


If you look on page 6 Chad gave a link or look on page 2 or 3, I believe I put a link in there. Thanks for the compliment. It felt so fulfilling to finish this project.


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the accolades, you wonderful knitters out there! So appreciated and it made the length of time to produce it all worthwhile. You should have seen my great granddaughter's eyes when she saw me making it for her. I am now on my next one - a lilac in Caron Simply Soft yarn done in my own version of the basket weave. Am working my border right in the knitted piece and it is done in all one piece. No sewing this time. I love doing it as it is so therapeutic! Happy knitting or crocheting to you all!


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful.........


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I also am working on mine in strips. It works out cause I don't like to watch DH drive.. So I just bring it along. I'm working the seed stitch panel two at a time. Like people around here knit there socks.. I'm using a chunky yarn. Oh it's so thick and soft. Also I'm using a light tone and a dark tone of sage green yarn. If my daughter seen your pink afghan. I would be making that one right now instead. Lovely work.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## marymarg2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Absolutely Gorgeous!! You did a lovely job!


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you gals! I really love how it came out using that Simply Soft Caron yarn. It turned out so soft and feminine.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I am working on one like this,in ivory, to be given as a wedding gift. Doing three strips at a time in order to cut down on the amount of sewing together. It is still quite portable--have about four inches to go on the first one third of the afghan. I am using Bernat Satin which is very soft.
Thank you songofjoy sharing this with all of us.


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

JeanneE said:


> I am working on one like this,in ivory, to be given as a wedding gift. Doing three strips at a time in order to cut down on the amount of sewing together. It is still quite portable--have about four inches to go on the first one third of the afghan. I am using Bernat Satin which is very soft.
> Thank you songofjoy sharing this with all of us.


I'm sure that Bernat Satin would be beautiful in this pattern. It is soooo soft & "lucious" looking! The Bride and Groom will love you for it. Do you like what you see of it so far?

I did mine in strips as it was a first time on this pattern and wanted to be sure I didn't bite off more than I could chew by doing more than one strip. Were I to do it again, i would do on circular needle, the whole afghan. I really prefer that altho they're not as portable. I have a large "project" bag that would hold it fairly well. Once one got it long enough to knit and still keep it in the tote, it would be more portable. I'd like to try that sometime, as well. It really was a "fun" afghan to make. I'm wondering what the difficulty level would be classed as. When so much is simple to those of us who have knitted for years, they may not be quite so simple for beginners. I do believe this would be one for a beginner who has done a fair amount of knit and purl to be able to distinquish the stitch, would be able to tackle this one. It really wasn't as difficult as it looked. In doing the whole afghan as one - I would probably use "stitch holders" to hold the cable stitches until that row of "twists" were done. In doing just a strip at a time, I prefer the small "cable dp needle." What do you think about a beginner if I re-wrote the instructions for same for the individual. My grand-daughters are learning to knit as they want to learn the "arts & crafts" with which we are familiar (including ethnic food/dishes) before our generation passes and there is no one to teach them - so grandma is teaching. I do like the internet/computer videos and instructions as they could pick it up quite readily even if G'ma wasn't around. I now have four on my list and 3 of the 4 have already learned to knit and are making scarves as is one of my great-granddaughters who is 8 yrs now, but I started teaching her at age 5 1/2-6 years. She is doing scarves as well. She began with small coasters. I never corrected her on anything, but did sew a felt backing on them for a little more stability. I wanted the mom and auntie who got them to see her beginning work. She now grabs her knitting tote and plops down on the couch or a chair and knits away like a "stereotyped old lady" for lack of better words. So cute! I'm glad you ventured further with knitting strips together.

I watch for these "tried and true" tests that other knitters have experienced if it is available before I begin a new and larger project. My current project is 3 scarves on one needle for three of my "greats" (they wanted scarves, too, after seeing one done) using Lion Brand Fun Fur yarn w/ 1 in Hot Pink & 2 in Confetti (pinks, yellows, oranges, etc. - warm colors). The one mom who is learning to knit is doing the scarf for her son (8 yrs. old) using the seed stitch in black Caron Simply S. She is doing it in black Caron Simply Soft. Just finished one in the same Lion yarn for the "knittn' great granddaughter" in Tropical (purples, lavendars, pinks, etc. - cool colors). I do like the Caron Simply Soft as it has the worsted wght body to it, yet is soft, especially for socks, caps, and scarves. I have 3 more "greats" I am sure I'll have to knit for them as well.

Well, this got long & I should probably have put it in your PMs but this is what it is - a long reply! LOL!

Have a great day - you "knittn' woman", as my husband calls me with an endearing inflection in his voice.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful workmanship, and I love the color too!!!!


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

cheecat said:


> Beautiful workmanship, and I love the color too!!!!


Thank you! You people are all too kind! It was an enjoyable project. I love working cables! Not real sure why, but they always fascinate me.


----------



## Heide 43 (Jul 20, 2011)

so beautiful! Love the color and your knitting is great.


----------

